
Ask HN: Why didn’t Amazon buy Mozilla/Firefox? - blickentwapft
I would have thought it would be strategically valuable for Amazon to own the only other viable browser to WebKit, but instead it’s just all falling apart.
======
onyva
Anyone buying Firefox will make the project instantly irrelevant. It’s not a
product, it’s a community. Let alone a predatory, USA based company like
amazon.

